# زيوت المحركات من اللزوجه الى المضافات وعلاقتها بالمحرك



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 مايو 2010)

_اللزوجة :Viscosity : 
لزوجة الزيت هي مقياس لمقاومته للجريان وهي محددة على انها واحدة قوة مطبقة على واحدة سطح والمطلوبة من أجل احداث قص لطبقة من الزيت عند واحدة السرعة .
الوحدة الدولية ( SI ) للزوجة الديناميكية هي باسكال × ثانية ( pa. S ) السنتي بواز ( cp) هو واحد ميلي باسكال × ثانية ( mpa .s ) وهو غالبا" ما يستخدم . المصطلحات الشائعة المستخدمة في قياسات اللزوجة مشروحة في قسم اللزوجة .
تلف وبلى المحرك : Engine wear : 
تلف المحرك يمكن ان يتم في النقاط التالية :
أ – أساور المكبس وثقوب الاسطوانة .
A- Piston ring and cylinder bore . 
في المحركات الحديثة تحدث ثقوب الاسطوانة وتلف أساور المكبس نتيجة للأسباب التالية .
1 – تلف تآكلي : ( ناتج عن الصفة الحمضية للنواتج الثانوية لعملية الاحتراق ) 
2 – تلف ناتج عن عملية الكشط ( تسببه جزيئات الكربون المحمول مع الهواء ) . ظاهرة أخرى تترافق بشكل خاص مع محركات الديزل وهي المعروفة باسم ثقوب الصقل .
صقل الثقوب يطلق على عملية الصقل المشابه لصقل المرآة والذي يمكن أن يحدث في ثقوب الاسطوانة لمحركات الديزل ذات السرعة العالية وتوجد بشكل مساحات متوزعة بشكل عشوائي وليست مرتبطة بشكل مباشر مع توضعات الحيز أو الاخدود .
أن الية صقل الثقوب ليس مفهوما" بشكل كامل ويمكن أن يحدث بسبب اجتماع لمجموعة من العوامل وتتضمن تصميم المحرك ، ودرجة حرارة التشغيل ، ومواصفات الزيت ، الفاصل الزمني لدرين الزيت ، قساوة الخدمة . كما تبدو أيضا" متزافقة مع ترسبات قاسية للكربون على الحيز التاجي الأعلى للمكبس وتصبح ملحوظة بشكل متزايد على شكل أرتفاع في مردود طاقة العمل في المحرك ، وبشكل خاص في المحركات المشحونة بواسطة التوربين .
العلاقة الاولية هي زيادة سريعة في استهلاك الزيت ويمكن أن يتبعها زيادة في تسرب غازات الأحتراق .
ثم أحتكاك أساور المكبس مقابل بطانة القميص . تنتشر هذه المشكلة في محركات النموذج الاوربي أكثر من الأمريكي . في نيسان عام 1984 كانت تجربة محرك ( مرسيدس بنز 
( OM 352 A ) ، (Merceds Benz OM 352 A ) .قد أقرت من قبل ( CCMC)
كي تحدد نسبة مسؤولية مواصفات D3 عن تشكل صقل الثقوب .
منذ ذلك الحين استبدل هذا المحرك من قبل OM364 A بسلسلة ( CCMC: DU , D5 ) .
ب – ذيل الصمام : B – Valve train: 
تلف ذيل الصمام في حال انهيار طبقة ( فيلم ) الزيت فتسمح بذلك تلامس سطوح المعدن بين العناصر المركبة ذات الحمولة العالية ويمكن أن تحدث بسبب ما يلي :
1 – تغذية زيت التزييت غير ملائمة / غير كافية / بسبب انسداد ممرات جريان الزيت أو بسبب تصميم للمحرك أقل جودة .
2 – فقر بواصفات زيت التزييت أو أستخدام درجة لزوجة SAE غير ملائمة .
الاحتكاك والتنقر للكامات وتابعاتها هي الأشكال الأكثر شيوعا" لتلف الصمام الناتجة عن المواد الدبقة اللاصقة ، والمواد الحاكّة .
وتآكل تلف التركيبه ( المجموعة )، أو اجتماع الترسبات في مجرى تدفق الزيت .
ان انحسار في مانعة الصمام وأحتكاك زائد في ذراع الصمام وتلف دليل الصمام . كل ذلك يمكن أن يحدث في حال استخدام وقود غير معالج بالرصاص .في محرك تم تصميمه على اساس استخدام وقود معالج بالرصاص .
3 – المضجع الرئيسي ومضجع الطرف الكبير .
3 – Main and big end bearing : 
يمكن أن يحدث التلف في المضجع الرئيسي ومضجع الطرف الكبير ويترافق مع تآكل في معدن المضجع .
يحدث انهيار المضجع الناتج عن التعب بسبب حمولة عالية للعطالة ناتجة عن سرعة عاليه للمحرك 
( over speeding) واحتكاك ( ناتج عن ضعف في فلترة الزيت أو أن ثخانة فيلم الزيت تكون غير ملائمة ) لذا فان مخفضات خاصة لعملية التآكل تصبح ضرورية من أجل حفظ المحرك ضد التلف التآكلي ولكن لسوء الحظ لا يوجد زيت تزييت يقدم الحل لمشكلة التعب أو الاحتكاك الذي يشكل الى حد بعيد السبب الأكبر في انهيار المضجع .

تحضير وتجريب زيوت الحوض المرفقي للمحركات
_
_Formulation and testing of engine crankase oils_
_عمل زيوت حوض المحركات : Function of crankase oils :يطلب من زيوت حوض التزليق المرفقي للمحركات الحديثة أن تؤدي عملها في مجال عريض من الوظائف العملية . أن الوظيفة الاولية للزيت في محركات الديزل والبنزن معا" هو الحفاظ على المحرك نظيفا" . وتزييته والحفاظ عليه ضمن حد أدنى من الاحتكاك والتلف .ويجب الحفاظ على هذه الفاعلية لفترة طويلة في مجال عريض من التغيرات المناخية وشروط التشغيل المتغيرة ، ويتراوحهذا المجال من قيادة السيارة على الطرق العامة ( طرق الاتستراد ) بسرعة عالية متواصلة . أو التطبيقات الخارجة عن استخدامات النقل على الطرقات مثل عمليات تحريك ونقل التربة حيث يعمل المحرك بحمولة عالية ودرجة حرارة عالية . في شروط التشغيل السابقة فان تجمع نواتج الاحتراق الحمضية والرطوبة يمكن أن يؤدي الى تآكل ومشاكل ناتجة عن الطين أذا كان الزيت غير قادر على تأمين الحماية الكافية . في الحالة الأخيرة من حالات استخدام الزيت السابقة الذكر يجب ان يكون الزيت مقاوما"للأكسدة في الدرجات العاليه من الحرارة وأن يقوم بنقل الحرارة العالية من المكبس وتبريده .
خلال الفترة العملية لحياة الزيت سيتعرض لملامسة نواتج الاحتراق وهذا ما يحتوي على الضرر السالف الذكر الكامن في عملية تشكل الطين واللكر ( lacquer ) ويتوجب على الزيت منع منع هذه المواد من التفاعل وتشكيل التوضعات على الاجزاء الخطيرة من المحرك .
ان أي وجود لمواد ملوثة وغبار ثم تجميعها في الزيت ولم تزال بواسطة الفلتر يجب أن تبقى في الزيت على شكل معلق حتى تتم عملية تبديل الزيت . لزيوت التزليق المرفقي وظائف ثانوية أخرى ،ويزداد الطلب عليها من أجل انجاز اعمال الوسيط الهيدروليكي ، وروافع الصمامات مثال واضح على ذلك .
تعمل الزيوت في المحرك كماده مانعة للترسب من أجل تقليل تسرب الغازات الى الحد الأدنى ورفع ضغط شوط الانضغاط الى الحد الأعظمي . كما يجب أن يكون الزيت منسجم مع المواد المستخدمة في الموانع مثل المطاط ( viton rubbers ) .
( أي انه لا يذوبها أو يتلفها ) .
فالزيوت حقيقية سوائل متعددة الوظائف والاتجاه الحالي لتصميم المحرك يميل الى تزايد مضطرد لقائمة الخصائص المطلوبة ولقساوة شروط التشغيل .
تحضير زيوت حوض التزييت المرفقي : Formulation of crankcase oilsلقد تغيرت زيوت تزليق المحركات من زيوت معدنية صرفه أحادية الدرجة في عام / 1930 / الى زيوت متعددة الدرجة تحتوي حتى 20 % من الاضافات الكيميائية في عام / 1990 / .
النموذج الرئيسي للمواد المضافة المستخدمة في تحقيق صياغة لتصميم زيت تزييت المحركات الحديثة يمكن تلخيصه كما يلي :
1 – محسنات دليل اللزوجة : 1 – Viscosity index improrers : 
الزيوت متعددة الدرجة وكما تم تعريفها من قبل SAE J 300 لتصنيف اللزوجة ثم تحضيرها من مزج زيوت اساس معدنية وزيوت اساس صناعية من أجل تزييت جميع المسافات ذات الامتداد الضيق في المحرك . زيوت الأساس الصناعية هي المعروفة بمحسنات دليل اللزوجة ، وهذه الاضافات تنحل فيه . تقوم هذه الاضافات بزيادة اللزوجة بشكل مناسب عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة أكثر منها عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . ويستخدمعادة نماذج مثل أوليفينات البلمرة المشتركة :
: ( OCPS) Olefin Copolymers
وبولي ميتا كريلات ( PMAS ) Poly methaerylates : والبوليمر المشترك ستيرن ايزوبرين Styren ISOPrene Copolymers : هنالك اتجاه الان يهدف الى توظيف هذه البوليميرات لجعل الاضافات متعددة الأهداف مثل المشتتات لمواد الاضافة ، المحسنة لدليل اللزوجة ( مادة بولي ميتا كريلات ) وتعمل ايضا" على تخفيض نقطة الانصباب
2 – المنظفات :2 – detergents : 
الوظيفة الرئيسية للاضافات المنظفة هو الحفاظ على المحرك نظيفا" . وهي تقوم أيضا" بمعادلة نواتج الاحتراق الحمضية وتساعد على منع الصدأ للمعادن الحديدية في المحرك . كيميائيا" : المنظفات هي أملاح معدنية لحموض عضوية ( صابونات )، وغالبا" ما تكون المعادن كالسيوم أو منغنيزيوم، وصابونات السلفونات أو الفينات / مركبات الفينول / أو السيليسيلات .
تتصف هذه المنظفات بالقاعدية بعد دمجها مع فائض من هيدروكسيد المعدن أو كربونات المعدن بقصد زيادة القلوية من أجل الاستمرار بنشاط مقاوم للحموضة لفترات طويلة .
ان عمل المنظفات أولا" هو الاتحاد مع المخلفات الصلبة الناتجة عن الاحتراق ومنعها من التوضع ضمن المحرك .
3 – المواد المشتته : 3 – dispersants : الوظيفة الرئيسية للمواد المشتته هو أيضا" المساعدة على الحفاظ على المحرك نظيفا" ولكن بطريقة مختلفة تماما" عن المنظفات . كيميائيا" : المواد المشتته هي مواد عديمة الرماد ( ash lees) أي أنها مواد معدنية والنوذج الأكثر شيوعا" لهذه المواد هو السكسينيميدات والأستيرات Succinimide and Esters 
تعمل المواد المشتته عديمة الرماد على منع الملوثات الصلبة من التكتل الى كتل ثم الترسب والخروج عن دارة عمل الزيت . أذا أن الغبار يبقى في الزيت على شكل معلق حتى لحظة تفريغه من المحرك ، ونقول عن الاضافات المشتته في المصطلحات الحديثة أنها فعالة في مقاومة ( الطين الأسود black sludge ) 
الفرق بين فئة الزيوت API SF والفئة API SG هو النسبة العالية للمواد المشتته الخالية من الرماد والموجوده في الفئة الأخيرة .
_
_المواد المانعة لتلف المحرك: : Anti – wear agents_
_لحظة تفريغه من المحرك ، ونقول عن الاضافات المشتته في المصطلحات الحديثة أنها فعّالة في مقاومة ( الطين الاسود ( black sludge ) .
الفرق بين فئة الزيوت API SF والفئة API SG هو النسبة العالية للمواد المشتته الخالية من الرماد والموجودة في الفئة الاخيرة .
4 – المواد المانعة لتلف المحرك : 4 –Anti – wear agents : 
ان الاستخدام الاكثر شيوعا" للمواد المانعة للتلف هو ( Zinc D ITHIAPHOSPHATES ) 
( ديثيو فوسفات الزنك ) ويعبر عنها ببساطة ( زينكات ) ( Zincs ) / اختصارا" / .
وتوجد فعليا" في جميع الزيوت الحديثة ، وتعمل على مبدأ الاهتزاز على سطوح المعادن المعادن ثم تتفاعل كيميائيا" أثناء أحتكاك سطوح المعادن ، وينشط التفاعل بواسطة الحرارة المتولدة عن الاحتكاك وتنتج بذلك مركبات معدنية تقلل من الاجهاد وتمنع من التلف الاحتكاكي للمحرك .هذا الدور يقوم فيه جزر الثيوفوسفات وتقوم جزيئة الزنك بنفس العمل إذ تعتبر العامل الفعال في منع التلف .
كما تساعد المنظفات في تقليل التلف التآكلي عن طريق معادلتها للحموض المتشكلة في حوض تزييت المحرك .
5 – املواد المانعة للأكسدة : 5 – Anti – oxidants : 
مهمة المواد المانعة للأكسدة في زيوت المحركات هو أولا"منع تغليظ زيوت الأساس أثناء الخدمة . ويحدث ذلك بشكل أكبر وأكثر أهميةعند ارتفاع درجة المحرك .
تعتبر ديثيوفوسفات الزنك مانع جيد للأكسدة علاوة على أنها أيضا" عامل مانع للتلف ، هذه المهمة المزدوجة تجعل الزنك فعليا"مركب هام في عملية تحضير الزيت .
هناك الكثير من المواد الكيميائية الأخرى المتوفرة كمانع للأكسدة مثل الفينولات والأمينات على سبيل المثال ( phynols and amines ) وبشكل خاص منها الساليسيلات ( salicylates ) 
6 – الواد المانعة للصدأ : 6 – Rust inhibitors : 
موانع الصدأ ضرورية من أجل منع تشكل الصدأ للمركبات الحديدية في اجزاء مبرد المحرك .
غالبا"ما تكون المشاكل الأكثر مواجهة في الواقع العملي هي على سبيل المثال متعلق ب :
ذيل الصمام ، ذراع الدفع ، الروافع الهيدروليكية ، وصمامات امان ضغط الزيت .
المنظفات والكثير من مواد الاضافات الكيميائية ذات الخصائص النوعية هي مواد لها فاعلية في مجال ضبط عملية صدأ المعادن الحديدية .
7 – المواد المانعة للرغوة : 7 – Anti – foam agents : 
يمكن ان تؤدي الرغوة الى مشاكل خطيرة في زيوت المحركات .
في زيوت حوض التزييت المرفقي يعتبر من الضروري انجاز الكثير من المهام الهيدروليكية مثل روافع الصمامات ، وهنا تصبح مقاومة الزيت لتشكيل رغوة تتصف بلثبات عاملا" بشكل متزايد . العوامل المانعة للرغوة تعمل على تخفيض التوتر السطحي في الزيت وهذا ما يخفض الميل الى تشكيل الفقاعات .
النموذج الاكثر شيوعا" لمواد الاضافات المستخدمة الى حد بعيد هي زيوت السيليكون 
( silicone oils) بمعدلات جرعة منخفضة جدا" .
8 – المواد المعدلة للاحتكاك : 8 – Friction modifiers: 
ان ما يدفع على استخدام المواد المعدلة للاحتكاك في زيوت المحركات هو بشكل اولي انقاص استهلاك الوقود كما يطلب الان تحسين قدرة تحمل المحرك .
التوجه الى أنقاص استهلاك الوقود يتمدد بشكل رئيسي من خلال قوانين CAFÉ الامريكية .
التحديد الاولي لانقاص الاحتكاك المحدث بواسطة استخام الزيت في المحرك هو بسبب لزوجة الزيت وهكذا فإن المواد المعدلة للاحتكاك ئؤدي الى آثار ايجابية اخرى .
الكثير من النماذج الكيميائية للمواد المعدلة للاحتكاك ثم استخدامها مثل الاستيرات الدهنية .
_
_Vegetatable oils والزيوت النباتية Fatty esters _
_مثل زيت الخروع Castorail ومركبات الموليبدينيوم Molybdenum compounds 
وكان نموذج الاثر الذي تقوم فيه هذه المواد متشابهة في جميع الحالات .
تمتز المركبات على سطوح المعادن وتنتج طبقات تقلل من الاحتكاك وتعمل عمل المواد المزلقة كحد فاصل خلال فترة تلامس سطوح المعادن ويتم الان تطوير مواد تمتلك هذه المواصفات بصورة أشمل .
بعض المنظفات وخاصة السيليسيلات salicylates تعمل أيضا" كعوامل فعّالة لتقليل الاحتكاك .
9 – المواد المخفضة لنقطة الانصباب : 9 – Pour point depressants : 
تحوي زيوت الاساس المعدنية التقليدية على بعض المواد ذات الوزن الجزيئي العالي من الشموع والتي يمكن أن تتبلور عند الانخفاض الشديد لدرجات الحرارة .
تتداخل المواد المخفضة لنقطة الانصباب مع بدء عملية تشكل البلورات وتمنع نمو بلورات الشمع بشكل واسع . 
كيميائيا": يستخدم غالبا" مادة البوليميتا كريلات Polymethacrylates كعوامل فعالة لتقليل الاحتكاك .
تجريب المحرك : Engine testing : 
تتضمن مواصفات زيت التزييت الواردة في هذا الدليل اختبارات نضدية فيزيائية وكيميائية وتجارب محرك مخبرية . لقد اجريت محاولات عديدة من أجل نمذجة بيئية لتشغيل المحرك وأختراع أختبارات نضدية بسيطة 
قادرة على التنبؤ بأداء زيوت التزييت . حتى الان أيا" من هذه التجارب النضدية لم يظهر ليقيم للزيت علامة فعلية مع الاداء الواقعي للمحرك كي يرخص له بالاستخدام لأي غرض أكثر من دخوله في تجارب التصفية الاولية ، وحتى الان لم تتم الموافقة على تجربة نضدية بديلة عن التجريب الفعلي للمحرك .
تجربة المحرك يمكن أن تأخذ واحدة من الاشكال الثلاثة :
تجارب محرك مخبرية ، تجارب مقياس قوة السيارة الكامل Dyramometer test أو تجارب حقلية وعند تطوير صياغة لنوع جديد من الزيوت يتوجب استخدام الاشكال الثلاثة السابقة الذكر .
تجارب المحرك المخبرية تعطي الدرجة الاكثر دقة في ضبط أداء الزيت وفي تحديد النسبة التي حققها اداء الزيت . غالبا" ما تكون شروط التجربة أكثر حده من شروط العمل المعتادة وذلك من أجل إنقاص زمن التجربة الى فترة تكون معقولة .
لا يوجد تجربة وحيدة للمحرك يمكنها استخراج جميع شروط المشكلة الموجودة في التشغيل ، 
مثلا": هناك تجارب صممت من أجل محاكاة الحمولات العالية لا يمكن لها أن تحدد الصدأوان تضبط عملية تشكل الطين وهما ظاهرتان مرافقتان للتشغيل المتقطع للمحرك مع السرعة المنخفضة ودرجة الحرارة المنخفضة .
لذلك فان كل زيت يتبع في صياغة مكوناته الى العديد من النماذج المختلفة لتجريب المحرك من اجل تطوير الصيغة التي مقبولة تحت كل شروط التشغيل التوقعة .
بعد كل تجربة يتم تجريب وتصنيف أجزاء محددة من المحرك .
في الفصل التالي ( European diesel engine tests + U.S.diesel engine tests)
(+ European gasoline engine tests + U.S. gasoline engine tests )
ثم تدوين قائمة (جدول ) بخصوص كل مشكلة وما يتعلق بها مع الاشارة الى الشروط الاكثر تشابها" مع المشكلة الحاصلة أثناء الحدث الفعلي ، كما تم تقديم وصف موجز لبعض تجارب المحرك الشائعة في الاستخدام الجاري .
في المرحلة النهائية من عملية صياغة وتطوير أي نوع جديد من الزيت هي أخضاعه الى شروط العمل الحقلية للتأكد من اداء الزيت في جميع أنواع العربات ضمن مجال شروط العمل .مقارنة مع تجارب المحرك المخبرية فإن امكانية المرحلة النهائية في ضبط دقة النتائج تكون قليلة ولكنها تمكن الزيت من أن يكون مجربا" في مجال أعرض من النماذج الحقيقية للمحركات وتمثل تلك المرحلة :
وتمثل تلك المرحلة مرحلة الفحص المذدوج النهائية final (( doble check )) لاداء الزيت قبل إطلاقه في الاسواق .
1 – توضعات المكبس : Piston deposits : 
انظر الفصل السابق معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية ، صفحة رقم ( ) .
2 - تلف المحرك : 2 – engine wear : 
أنظر الفصل السابق معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية ، صفحة رقم ( ) .

3 – توضعات الطين : 3 – sludg deposits : 
أنظر الفصل السابق : معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية صفحة رقم ( ) .
التآكل : 4 – corrosion : 
يستخدم مصطلح التأكل ( corrosion ) في تجريب المحرك للتعبير عن أي هجوم كيميائي على المعادن اللاحديدية وبشكل خاص المعادن المكونة لسبيكة المضجع ( رصاص / نحاس ) . هكذا النوع من التآكل يحدث بسبب وجود الملوثات الكيميائية في زيت التزييت مثل الحموض العضوية التي تتشكل خلال عملية التشغيل في درجات الحرارة العالية والتي يمكن لها أن ئؤدي الى انهيار الزيت بالاكسدة .
5 – الصدأ : 5 – Rusting : 
أنظر الفصل السابق : معجم المصطلحات التنولوجية ، صفحة ( ) .
6 – توضعات صمام المدخل :6 – inlet valve deposits : 
انظر الفصل السابق : معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية ، صفحة رقم ( ) .
7 – توضعات صمام المخرج : 7 – Exhanst valve deposits : 
في بعض التصميمات الحرجة يمكن ان تتشكل المستحلبات التي تحتوي على 70 – 80 % من الماء على السطوح الباردة نسبيا" لمحركات البنزن ( مثل : أغطية الهزاز ، قلنسوة مرشح الزيت ، انابيب زفير حوض التزييت المرفقي وأحيانا" يتشكل على جدران ثقب الدخول المخصص لعمود قياس مستوى الزيت والمتوضع في الجهة العلوية فوق مستوى الزيت .
يتمتع المستحلب بقوام عجيني ثخين يختلف لونه من الابيض الى الاصفر الى الرمادي الى البني ،يلتصق المستحلب بسطوح المعادن ولكن يمكن ازالته بالضرب الخفيف . المستحلب مادة ثابتة ويتم لها عملية فصل طوري بسيط حتى بعد فترة طويلة من التوقف – الطين المتشكل عن عملية الفصل الطوري للمستحلب سيء وضار جدا" ولنه يميل الى الاختفاء خلال عملية تشغيل المحرك بدرجة حرارة عالية حيث يتبخر الماء المشكل للمستحلب ._​


----------



## سمير شربك (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا أخي محمد العامري 
وقد شرحت وبالعربي وبشكل جيد المواصفات التي يتم عليها مطابقة مواصفات الزيت 

شكرا لك وننتظر مواضيعك المفيدة باستمرار


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 مايو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا أخي محمد العامري
> وقد شرحت وبالعربي وبشكل جيد المواصفات التي يتم عليها مطابقة مواصفات الزيت
> 
> شكرا لك وننتظر مواضيعك المفيدة باستمرار


_ مشكور اخي على الملاحظات الطيبه وباذن الله المزيد قادم _​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي محمد العامري على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 مايو 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> شكرآ لك اخي محمد العامري على هذا الشرح الجميل


 تامرني امر وتدلل وباذن الله المزيد قادم


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 يونيو 2010)

memoshref قال:


> *الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


 وجزاك اخي الكريم وباذن الله المزيد قادم


----------



## مروة البقري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك. لكني اطمع في الاستزادة والشرح المفصل عن موانع الاكسدة التي تستخدم وماهيتها وكيفية عملها وتركيبها الكيميائي واكون شاكرة لافضالك


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## new2050 (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكور سيدي احسنت التوصيف


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

عظمة على عظمة
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

مروة البقري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك. لكني اطمع في الاستزادة والشرح المفصل عن موانع الاكسدة التي تستخدم وماهيتها وكيفية عملها وتركيبها الكيميائي واكون شاكرة لافضالك





saad309 قال:


> الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه





new2050 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> مشكور سيدي احسنت التوصيف





assrar قال:


>





safety113 قال:


> عظمة على عظمة
> بارك الله بك
> الف شكر


_*مشكور جدا"على المرور 
*_


----------



## sayed .khersto (29 أبريل 2012)

زادك اللة بعلمة وفضلك بنشر علمة فالانسان الكريم لا يحرمة ربة فجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## شداد الشرحي (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ولكن ما هي خواص المازوت ؟


----------



## bader_m (2 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية موضوع يستحق القراءة اكثر من مرة


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_ان الرب فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه _


جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل الخير​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 مايو 2012)

sayed .khersto قال:


> زادك اللة بعلمة وفضلك بنشر علمة فالانسان الكريم لا يحرمة ربة فجزاك اللة خيرا


مشكور اخي الغالي على الاطراء الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 مايو 2012)

شداد الشرحي قال:


> شكرا ولكن ما هي خواص المازوت ؟



قصدك وقود الكازاويل ام وقود الديزل


----------



## EngDiesel (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

